# Short term insurance



## luchjeg6 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have to come to London to take the car my friend is keeping for me and bring it to Italy the 7th of april, after doing a RR at Abbey motorsport.
Who can insure the car for 2 or 3 days? Just the time I need to come back home driving the car? Possibly for 2 drivers.
I am 23


----------



## luchjeg6 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nobody can help me? Please I got only 2 weeks!


----------



## luchjeg6 (Jan 16, 2011)

i tried on aviva but they say this:

The vehicle has been identified as 'NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R 2568cc, 2dr Petrol Manual (97-99)' and unfortunately we are unable to offer insurance for this vehicle

please help me sort this issue!!


----------

